# I need hepl on this clock



## bunnylover (Aug 23, 2015)

I found this table clock at a yard sale, with a coat of paint, it will pass as small tombstone,but I want to change mechanics of it-to constant hands moving. Where would I find something like that? Local craft store only carries the normal clock hardware.Thanks.


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

If you need the hands to move like a real clock only faster, that could be difficult. I'm thinking you'd need two motors. One to direct drive one of the hands, and the second one setup in a planetary gear style that the first motor shaft can come through the middle of that can drive the second hand. Google planetary gear for an explanation. Maybe the right setup with the planetary gears could give you a reasonably realistic movement with only one motor, but that may take some real figuring. It may help if you have access to a laser cutter for making the gears.

If you fix the two hands together, or only wanted one to move, then you just need a motor that goes the speed you want and attach it behind your clock face. Try looking for a motor that will work at 5V if you have an old cell phone charger you can use as a power supply or a 12V motor if you have a wallwart type supply laying around. Batteries can always be used as well. Just make sure the power supply has enough amperage for the selected motor.

If I'm off base on what you want it to do, let us know!


----------



## sanityassassin (Mar 15, 2008)

If it's a battery powered clock, you may be able to replace the quartz crystal with a micro controller like an arduino and write a simple program to make the clock run faster 
http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/70196/making-a-clock-spin-faster
Or you could try hooking a motor up to the time set nob or to one of the gears and make it run faster that way.


----------

